# Countdown clock



## Buck Roar (Jun 24, 2014)

<EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2-1.swf?title=2014%20Bow%20Season&count=down&time=1410624000000&bgc=0x000000&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0x00cc00&bb=1&bd=0&tc=0x00cc00&tb=1&td=1&uc=0x00cc00&ub=1&ud=2&nc=0x000000&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">


----------



## MCNASTY (Jun 25, 2014)

One day closer!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks B/R


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks like it's getting closer.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 26, 2014)

Can't see it how many days


----------



## Buck Roar (Jun 26, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Thanks B/R


Figured one had been made but guess not. 
78 days.


----------



## BowChilling (Jun 29, 2014)

We do need to keep this up top!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 29, 2014)

Man, I'm having withdraws. Can't last much longer.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Jun 30, 2014)

to the top


----------



## swamp (Jul 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## Jason Stringer (Jul 1, 2014)

74 days?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 1, 2014)

1560 DAYS!!!!!!!!! That is just depressing............


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 2, 2014)

Even though it does not feel like it, sure is nice knowing it's getting closer.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 4, 2014)

70 days


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jul 7, 2014)

67 Days!


----------



## The Fever (Jul 12, 2014)

I cant find the remote to fast foward, anyone out there got it?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 13, 2014)

62 days


----------



## HUNTER475 (Jul 15, 2014)

60 days


----------



## bloodline2tines (Jul 15, 2014)

Deer on the brain tonight


----------



## bigelow (Jul 19, 2014)

Ttt  disregard my thread. I looked for a countdown must have missed this 1


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 22, 2014)

Only 52-days.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Jul 23, 2014)

ttt


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 24, 2014)

C'mon Bow Season.  Hurry up & get here.


----------



## The Fever (Jul 24, 2014)

not soon enough.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 26, 2014)

*South Florida's* bow season starts next weekend, *August 2nd*. 

*South Carolina's* bow season starts soon in a few weeks on *August 15th*. 

Only 48-days to Georgia's bow season.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Jul 27, 2014)

Another day closer!


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Jul 28, 2014)

ttt


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 29, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> *South Florida's* bow season starts next weekend, *August 2nd*.
> 
> *South Carolina's* bow season starts soon in a few weeks on *August 15th*.



Only 45-days away for Georgia's bow opener.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 29, 2014)

This clock is moving slow.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 31, 2014)

Only 43-days.


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Aug 1, 2014)

Its August, we are getting close!


----------



## hikingthehills (Aug 1, 2014)

This clock isnt moving quick enough!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 2, 2014)

*South Florida Bow Season Opens Saturday, August 2nd, 2014*

Wonder how the South Florida bow opener starting today, Saturday, August 2nd is going so far.



http://myfwc.com/hunting/season-dates 


*2014-2015 Florida Hunting Season Dates *


*Zone A* 

Archery Season (A)

*Aug. 2 -31*

Antlered or antlerless deer by bow only 

Crossbow Season (C)

*Aug. 2 - 31*

Antlered or antlerless deer by crossbow or bow only


----------



## hikingthehills (Aug 4, 2014)

39 and counting!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 4, 2014)

It is not coming fast enough.


----------



## HUNTER475 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bump for the nite shift....


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 6, 2014)

So Slow. 37 days


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 8, 2014)

Only 5-weeks to Georgia bow season.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2014)

There is a season? Oops!


----------



## critterslayer (Aug 10, 2014)

33 days? Man. It is coming!


----------



## Dawg of the West (Aug 13, 2014)

1 month.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2014)

im getting the fever.... and to ice the cake my kids are in the process of takin the hunters safety course.


----------



## GillCommander (Aug 14, 2014)

The dirty 30!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 14, 2014)

South Carolina bow season opens tomorrow, Fri. Aug. 15th. 







http://www.eregulations.com/southcarolina/huntingandfishing/deer/

*Game Zone 3 (Private Lands)*

No limit on antlered bucks.

Limit 2 antlerless deer on either-sex days.

*Archery & Gun Hunts: Aug. 15-Jan. 1
Buck only*

Either-Sex: Oct. 5, 12, 19, 26, Nov. 2, 9, 16, 23, 30
Dec. 21, 28, Jan. 1


*Game Zone 6 (Private Lands)*

No limit on antlered bucks.

Limit 2 antlerless deer on either-sex days.

*Archery & Gun Hunts: Aug. 15 – Jan. 1
Buck only*

Either-Sex: Oct. 5, 12, 19, 26, Nov. 2, 9, 16, 23, 30, Dec. 21, 28, Jan. 1


----------



## The Fever (Aug 17, 2014)

c'mon


----------



## swamp (Aug 18, 2014)

bump


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 22, 2014)

21 days


----------



## Realtree Ga (Aug 26, 2014)

17 Days!


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 7, 2014)

To the top!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 7, 2014)

Good seeing the Georgia deer season get close.



Bowhunter silhouette after sunset large image at web link below . . . 


http://stmedia.startribune.com/images/ows_140985942348513.jpg


----------

